# Schriftgröße verändern



## Jason (29. Jun 2004)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Änderung von Schriftgrößen in Java (Look and Feel)? Haben eine Anwendung und wollen dort ermöglichen die Schriftgröße zu verändern. Jedoch muss man ja aufpassen da ja auch die Schriftgrösser der Buttons verändert wird (was auch so sein soll) und die Buttongröße wird ja nicht parallel zur Schriftgröße automatisch größer. Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus oder weis seiten wo man sich belesen kann. Danke.


----------



## tomkruse (29. Jun 2004)

Hi!

Deine Angaben sind leider nur sehr dürftig  :bahnhof: 

Es ist möglich in Swing Textkomponenten die Schrift zu formatieren (Schriftart, Farbe, Größe etc.). Das geht mittels AttributeSet. Bei Buttons weiß ich es nicht sicher, sollte aber auch möglich sein. 

Cu - Tom.


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jun 2004)

indem du explizit für jedes JLabel oder so das hier sagst

setFont(new Font(Schrifttyp, Font.BOLD, Schriftgr));

wobei Schrifttyp eine Stringvariable  mit Inhalt "Courier New" bei mir ist und Schriftgr 12 !


----------



## Jason (29. Jun 2004)

Ja also z.B.  befindet sich text und irgendwelche Tabellen auf dem Bildschirm. Nun möchte ich  einfach die Schriftgröße ändern können z.B. wie bei word. Also während die Andwendung läuft!


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2004)

Da gibts es in der API nichts vorgefertigtes. Du wirst Du also z.B. eine Klasse "JFontChooser" selbst schreiben müssen.


----------



## bygones (29. Jun 2004)

selbst noch nicht dynamisch gemacht, wenn wir aber von jtables sprechen müsste es doch gehen den CellRenderer zu ändern und denn dann der tabelle setzen  ???:L


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jun 2004)

so jetzt nochmal für die ganz langsamen 

probier doch mal

```
String Schriftyp ="Courier New"; //oder jede andere Schrift
int Schrifgr = 12;
JComponent.setFont(Schriftyp,Font.BOLD,Schriftgr));
```
*und jetzt rate mal was das macht.....

das geht so ziemlich bei jedem komponent


mach einfach ne Funktion doSchriftArt()
wo du einfach alle setzen würdest und irgendwo anders erhöhst du halt die schriftgr variable.....
schriftgr++;

und dann doSchriftArt() dort werden die Schriften größer wo du sie sagst!

denn Rest kannst dir woll selbst denken und lest mal Beiträge.....



EDIT: Habs bei mir gerade getestet, indem ich den Schriftgrad von einer JTextArea im Programm größer machen hab lassen und siehe da, ES KLAPPT!

Warum kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht!!!!!!*


----------

